# Working on a childs purse



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

A friend of mine has a daughter having a birthday end of the month.

I started with this.









Then here it what will be the outside pocket with almost all lace/ribbon









This is out side, side 1 with ribbons and lace









And here is side 2









I have two different purples to decide on for the bottom. I had one picked out but saw another I have, and it seems to bring it out more.

side two with original purple









side two with found purple










Which purple do you like better?


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

I like the polka dot best.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Me too.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Me three for the polka dot. You've used it and the same tone in the purse part.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

The polka dot is the fabric purchased for the bottom. I'm liking it more after I laid it out again.

I'm amazed at how closely the pocket and side match. All this is done freehand.


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

Whichever fabric you decide to use, the little girl is going to love it!

What a beautiful gift!


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

It really is very pretty!


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

I love the "found" fabric! But I think the polka dot goes better for the purse. It is really cute! Lucky little girl.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

Is it done yet??? I want to see the end results!!! I think it is going to be so cute!!!


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Another vote for polka dot. Can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Not done yet I took this afternoon and evening off, and spent it with Chuck Holton (who use to own HT). He was speaking in town, so I went to hear him, and man the book sale table. Tomorrow night and Sunday is when I'll be working on it. I want it done by Sunday night.
It is having the polka dot fabric, as I originally planned.


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

If you haven't already finished it, here's another vote for the polka dot fabric. :thumb:

Glad to hear you're still in touch w/ Chuck, hope all is well w/ him and his family.


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

I'd like to see a picture of the finished purse, so would everyone else . . . please!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Here it is about ready to have the sides put together etc. Expect to do that tonight.

I need to do a touch of flowers hand embroidery, and a few glass butterfly buttons before I put it together.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Just finished the little girl's purse. I had something turn out a little differently than I expected, but it's okay. ​ 

Here is the inside of the finished purse. It has pockets for littler things.









And from the top, with the loop/button closed









Here is the finished back









And here is the front of the finished Little Girl's Purse







​


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

It's precious!

You got a boo boo on your toe 

Jealous you were hangin with Chuck


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Hey, Hanging with Chuck takes a request to see him if he's in town starting about 5 years ago. I was finally lucky that a church in town booked him.

Yep, a boo boo on the toe.


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

The little girl is going to love the purse. You were very kind to make it for her.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

That is just adorable! Great job Angie!


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

Lovely. Thanks for sharing all the 'along the way' pics as well as the finished product.


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

Da, nice ride-along for the project, the pockets are great! It all looks delicate and sturdy, perfect for that lucky girl.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

OMGosh!!!!!That is so cute!!!!!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Someone asked either here or in a family how old the girl is. She is just turning 8.


----------

